# Rhinestone cutter and software



## grossgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

I need a little help on deciding what to do. I have a small t-shirt printing business which also does rhinestone "bling" wear. I have been doing all of my rhinestone designs by hand, but am getting quite a bit of business. I've figured out how to use the sticky flock material, but am questioning the cutter/software to use. I am kicking around the idea of buying the new KNK Zing which should come out the first part of November. My questions are: Is the Make the Cut software good for designing and cutting rhinestone templates; when cutting a template does the cutter actually cut all of the right size holes (I don't own a cutter yet), should I buy an already existing cutter (I need something reasonably priced) or do you think the new Zing will be good?

Please help!!

Thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I am not so sure that make the cut software would be the best choice, but the best thing for you to do is down load a free trial and give it a go to see if it will work for you


----------



## grossgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

plan b said:


> I am not so sure that make the cut software would be the best choice, but the best thing for you to do is down load a free trial and give it a go to see if it will work for you


I already did that, and it seems to be OK, but I'm wondering if there is something WAY better at that price? I do have Corel Draw X4 and I understand there are some rhinestone add ons that work with Corel, but I'm not sure exactly how to use.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

In the low end of software then its probably your best bet if you are going to use that machine, it is brand new and I think at this point mtc is the only software integrated at this time .


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you, grossgirl. I'm leaning toward getting R-Stones macro for corel draw. I saw the video, and it appears to do everything. I have purchased the silhouette sd cutter from uscutter.com for $179, looks like they have one for the same price at overstock.com too. 
Anyway I downloaded a plugin for free from corel draw called cutting master 2 to be able to cut directly from corel draw. I haven't purchased the r-stones yet. I was also told you could create your rhinestone design in corel draw (with rstones) and export it as an xfd (sp) file to your silhouette studio software that comes with the cutter.

Decisions, decisions.......


----------



## grossgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

jasmynn said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, grossgirl. I'm leaning toward getting R-Stones macro for corel draw. I saw the video, and it appears to do everything. I have purchased the silhouette sd cutter from uscutter.com for $179, looks like they have one for the same price at overstock.com too.
> Anyway I downloaded a plugin for free from corel draw called cutting master 2 to be able to cut directly from corel draw. I haven't purchased the r-stones yet. I was also told you could create your rhinestone design in corel draw (with rstones) and export it as an xfd (sp) file to your silhouette studio software that comes with the cutter.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.......


Thanks for the input! I'm going to look into the silhouette cutter as well as the rstones. I would feel better about having a cutter that was treid and tested to be good rather than one that hasn't been released yet. I've still got a lot to learn. I have had Corel draw for quite a few years and still don't know how to do lots of stuff with it. Thanks again.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

I really don't recomend the craft cutters for the sticky flock. you will have to get a 60 balde to cut the flock and for the sihouette that will mean you will need the aftermarket blade holder too. my experiance with the silhouette in particular was even with 5 or 6 passes it sometimes would not cut all the way through and it would take hours to weed SF let alone a long time to cut anything 6 times. 
If you can upgrade just a bit, sinmax has a cutter software deal. funtime runs about 120 and you can get a cutter that works with it. 
I hope this helps you out.


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a silhouette cutter and I purchased it from Specialty Graphics and also bought their 60 degree blade and I haven't had any issues. I am using Fairy Cut rhinestone software and I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

RCouture said:


> I have a silhouette cutter and I purchased it from Specialty Graphics and also bought their 60 degree blade and I haven't had any issues. I am using Fairy Cut rhinestone software and I am happy with my purchase.


Have you ever used your silhouette sd with sticky flock? Any issues?


----------



## GlitterTees (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok I have been in business since 2002 just doing GlitterTees but I recently expanded and added rhinestones to my offerings. I also use FairyCut and I LOVE IT! For about $99 you got a win-win and at the time they were still offering software for the Cricut but they have since stopped supporting the Cricut but they still offer the software for other cutters. I do NOT use a different blade for the sticky flock, the cricut blades work just fine (and they are cheaper)

Dont jump off the cliff until you try this stuff out for yourself...it only matters what works for you....


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi I also have a silhouette sd it is a good little cutter but it only cuts upto about 71/2 in wide and I have to do 4 passes on hartco 425s template material I have not used sticky flock it is to expencive for me right now because I am still learning the business of making templates and Rhinestone trasfers. I use funtime deluxe which is a step up from fairy cut made by the same people of fairy cut and winpc. I am going to go upto a 12 or a 24in cutter. Make sure you do your home work and ask a lot of questions from people about a cutter and their software. Oh Silhouette is coming out with the new Cameo Cutter 12 wide check out youtube on this and other cutters. I hope this helps

Susan


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

I have pre-ordered a Zing. I currently use a KNK Element (a so-called craft cutter) and have had no issues cutting Hartco or Sticky Flock with it. The KNK Element has only 500 grams of downforce on it and I use a multicut setting of 2 for both mediums. The Zing has 750 grams of downforce, so I am not expecting any issues with it.

I currently use the DAS Stone Cut Pro software with my Element by exporting my files to .eps and opening them in KNK and cutting from there. MTC also opens eps files and has some rhinestone functions as well. I'm not familiar with them though, as I have not used MTC yet.

I like the idea of the Zing and hope that it does not disappoint. I chose to stick with a "craft" cutter because the price and features were what I need: print and cut, 14" cutting width, great price point, and we have Sandy McC to boot!

Now, just wish it were November already!


----------



## phatpig (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm in the process of making the same decisions...have you been successful with what you have?


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

Just wanted to update that I have been loving my new Zing! I have used it primarily for rhinestone projects and it cuts the sticky flock beautifully.

I still design in a mix of SCP, KNK and MTC. The pixel trace in MTC blows me away! As far as the rhinestone features, they are somewhat limited (outline and fill), but functional depending on the project. I did this little guy entirely in MTC:










Overall I'm extremely happy with my purchase.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool platypus. Thanks for sharing. Mike


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

binab said:


> Just wanted to update that I have been loving my new Zing! I have used it primarily for rhinestone projects and it cuts the sticky flock beautifully.
> 
> I still design in a mix of SCP, KNK and MTC. The pixel trace in MTC blows me away! As far as the rhinestone features, they are somewhat limited (outline and fill), but functional depending on the project. I did this little guy entirely in MTC:
> 
> ...


 Mike--I received mine 2 weeks before my DD surgery and just haven't had the courage to start figuring it out. How did you do all the different colors? Did you cut a template for each color? How hard was the Zing to calibrate? Gonna have to take the plunge as I have a large sign to make!!! Hope it's easy.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

binab said:


> Just wanted to update that I have been loving my new Zing! I have used it primarily for rhinestone projects and it cuts the sticky flock beautifully.
> 
> I still design in a mix of SCP, KNK and MTC. The pixel trace in MTC blows me away! As far as the rhinestone features, they are somewhat limited (outline and fill), but functional depending on the project.
> 
> Overall I'm extremely happy with my purchase.


Glad you like your Zing, Tina! And yes... tracing feature is very cool.

For anyone who wants to see and/or learn the autotracing in Make The Cut, I made some tutorial videos for the four tracing options:

Pixel Trace

Alpha Trace

Palette Trace

Color Trace


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

SandyMcC said:


> Glad you like your Zing, Tina! And yes... tracing feature is very cool.
> 
> For anyone who wants to see and/or learn the autotracing in Make The Cut, I made some tutorial videos for the four tracing options:
> 
> ...


Sandy,
The links aren't working for me.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

analandry said:


> Sandy,
> The links aren't working for me.


Try again. I changed the links from the shorter versions to the longer. I'm still not sure how Vimeo works with these two different versions of their links!


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

SandyMcC said:


> Try again. I changed the links from the shorter versions to the longer. I'm still not sure how Vimeo works with these two different versions of their links!


It give me a message that the URL was deleted or never existed?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Refresh this page and then make sure you are clicking on the links within my post, versus your response... which would still have the original links that I used.

I just sent these new links to my local Yahoo group and they were able to open them just fine... so I think they should be good to go now.


----------



## jazzyfashions (Feb 8, 2012)

I have just brought the r stone for corel draw and is unable to add the program to my corel draw do any one know how to install this program.


----------



## daspiers (Jan 30, 2010)

yep, I had the same problem with the demo. unzip the file and open the readme file and it will tell you waht to do to add rstones to your command bar. You will have to copy a file to your corel draw GMS folder then add a workspace. it's all in the readme file.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

daspiers said:


> yep, I had the same problem with the demo. unzip the file and open the readme file and it will tell you waht to do to add rstones to your command bar. You will have to copy a file to your corel draw GMS folder then add a workspace. it's all in the readme file.


I get a message that it can't find my "gms file". Where do I find it. I have X5 graphic suite


----------

